# Innenhälterung...neue Bilder.pro-contra



## koi-home-carsten (17. Nov. 2007)

Hallo also ich bin mit meiner Innenhälterung sehr glücklich..
Was sagt ihr dazu ....also alles darf geäusert werden..

Als innenhälterung steht in der garage..und ist teilweise durch eine Heitzungsaustauschers ( eigenbau....)
wasservolumen ist 2500l und die wasserwerte sind super..

Hatte ich 8 wochen zuvor einlaufen lassen...

Innenhälterung ist aus Holzplatten und isolierung 90mm eine lage befindet sich gleich an der Folie und die anden 60cm stüro. von aussen auf der Holzschicht...

es sind 4große kois...und 3 kleine und die sind echt gut drauf....

also was sagt ihr dazu...







andere Bilder in mein Album


----------



## koi-home-carsten (17. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Innenhälterung...neue Bilder.pro-contra*

Link für mein Album

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/gallery/browseimages.php?do=member&imageuser=5719


----------



## WERNER 02 (17. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Innenhälterung...neue Bilder.pro-contra*

Hi 
Ich sag schöne Fische,klares Wasser aber wo sieht man das Innenhälterungsbecken als solches??!!
Und um dieses Becken gehts doch .Oder?!
Nichts für Ungut!!

Gruß
Werner


----------



## sigfra (17. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Innenhälterung...neue Bilder.pro-contra*

Hallo Werner...



guckst du hier....

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/gallery/showimage.php?i=4874&catid=member&imageuser=5719


... isch denk mal, das es darum geht...


----------



## WERNER 02 (17. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Innenhälterung...neue Bilder.pro-contra*

Danke Frank ! 
Ist wohl nicht mein Tag Heut. 

Gruß
Werner


----------



## koi-home-carsten (18. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Innenhälterung...neue Bilder.pro-contra*

mensch werner 02..was los bei dir....sonnst findest du doch alles...lach...hey ....kann ja jeden mal so gehen...

ja und die box soll ja nun nicht gleich schick  aussehen.....

soll nur den zweg erfüllen..


----------

